# Current trends?



## marlon (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I am doing a research towards current trends in the golf area.
Do you know which products are a trend at the moment and which lifestyle elements?
Or can you speak of one trend direction? For example electronic products...

Thanks for the information!
Greetings
Marlon


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Golf technology is changing. Many people are finally embracing things like triangular drivers or brush tees. But it spite of, or perhaps because of, this rapid pace of change, some people want to turn back the clock 20 years or so. People are buying irons and wedges with the "traditional" muscle back design. Blade putters are making a comeback. And there's still something cool about being the only guy in your foursome who carries a 2-iron.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I got a question what is supposed to make a brush tee any better than a regular tee? the only think I can come up w/ is you don't break off a brush tee, you shouldn't get any more yards out of a brush tee because the regular tee bends over.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Topflite_d2 said:


> what is supposed to make a brush tee any better than a regular tee?


First of all, the breakable parts of the tee are designed to go so far into the ground that you can't hit anything but the brish, so the first benefit is that, unless you lose it, the brush tee is something you only need one or two of. (Maybe you would want different heights)

The other thing is, the brush supposedly provides less resistance against the driver when you hit the ball, or less resistance as the ball tries to exit the tee, than a wooden or plastic tee would.

Do I believe #1? I suppose so. Do I believe #2? Maybe in theory. Do I think it makes a measurable amount of difference? Not on your life.


----------



## matwoolley1991 (Oct 16, 2007)

Topflite_d2 said:


> you don't break off a brush tee.



tried to use a brush tee for the first time last week, snapped after my first shot with it!


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Golf technology is changing. Many people are finally embracing things like triangular drivers or brush tees. But it spite of, or perhaps because of, this rapid pace of change, some people want to turn back the clock 20 years or so. People are buying irons and wedges with the "traditional" muscle back design. Blade putters are making a comeback. And there's still something cool about being the only guy in your foursome who carries a 2-iron.


Yep, people are buying those "Traditional Irons" and wonder why they can't break 90 :laugh: Being cool and carrying a 2 iron in your bag is only cool if you can actually hit it properly. Otherwise it is useless except for getting out from under a tree.
Handicaps have not changed much in the past 10 years even with all of the technology available to golfers. Why? Because there are not enough good players out there to take advantage of the technology. You can put a square driver in someone's hands but they still have to have a swing in order to hit the ball straight! Anyone with a handicap over 3 should not be playing MB or blade irons. All you have to do is look at the majority of the PRO's bags to see why.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

matwoolley1991 said:


> tried to use a brush tee for the first time last week, snapped after my first shot with it!


I'm surprised to hear that! One of my regular playing partners had a few in different heights and used them through about a year before he either broke or lost them.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

white_tiger_137 said:


> And there's still something cool about being the only guy in your foursome who carries a 2-iron.


That is kinda cool if you can hit it good


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

DennisM said:


> First of all, the breakable parts of the tee are designed to go so far into the ground that you can't hit anything but the brish, so the first benefit is that, unless you lose it, the brush tee is something you only need one or two of. (Maybe you would want different heights)
> 
> The other thing is, the brush supposedly provides less resistance against the driver when you hit the ball, or less resistance as the ball tries to exit the tee, than a wooden or plastic tee would.
> 
> *Do I believe #1?* I suppose so. *Do I believe #2?* Maybe in theory. Do I think it makes a measurable amount of difference? *Not on your life.*


Exactly my thoughts a views on the brush Tee. They're cool lookin' and they provide a great convenience, but there's no solid advantage game wise, of a brush tee over a traditional wooden tee.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I know to me a brush tee is not any better than a wood one. For the price of the 2 or 3 brush tees in a package you could get like 150 or more wooden ones.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Topflite_d2 said:


> I know to me a brush tee is not any better than a wood one. For the price of the 2 or 3 brush tees in a package you could get like 150 or more wooden ones.


exactly. I like the brush tees but perfer a bag full of wooden tees


----------



## fly_freebird90 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have been using brush tees my last 3 or 4 times out. I like them a lot. They don't break.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

fly_freebird90 said:


> I have been using brush tees my last 3 or 4 times out. I like them a lot. *They don't break*.


I've never seen one break either, but mattwoolley1991 said he tried one and it did - http://www.golfforum.com/18868-post5.html

I don't think he'd lie about that :dunno:


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

I use wooden over brush tees probably at a 2:1 ratio. I've never broken a brush tee but I have renderred them inoperable from my own stupidity. I've forgotten to but them back in the protective plastic case and the bristles on the brush get broken or bent, I've also mis-hit a few times when teeing off with a brush tee, taking a large divot and sending the brush tee flyng somewhere....and loosing it, this happens with wooden tees to of course but considerring the price of brush tees it stings a little more to loose one of them.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

ActionJackson said:


> I use wooden over brush tees probably at a 2:1 ratio. I've never broken a brush tee but I have renderred them inoperable from my own stupidity. I've forgotten to but them back in the protective plastic case and the bristles on the brush get broken or bent, I've also mis-hit a few times when teeing off with a brush tee, taking a large divot and sending the brush tee flyng somewhere....and loosing it, this happens with wooden tees to of course but considerring the price of brush tees it stings a little more to loose one of them.


well described. I beleive your dilemma is the most common kind that brush Tee owners face.


----------

